# Freesat satellite



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

On the changeover of the satellite recently, we lost all the BBC programs and a lot of others too:

a516digital: BBC switches satellite services to Astra 2E

A lot of friends have also lost the service even those who have a property in the UK and pay for Sky TV can't get this service any more even using a very large satellite dish.

I wonder what the extent of the loss is across Portugal?

We can still watch BBC live and catch up by a VPN server (and UK TV licence for watching live) if the streaming is sufficient.

There are many people from the UK throughout Europe who may also be affected and I wonder why the footprint was reduced?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

To give a better signal across UK, also technology improved since sats now being phased out or moved to give different services to other areas of Europe, UK TV reception was always just a bonus to us living in Portugal


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with you Canoeman although many people are likely to have bought equipment to receive the freesat from Astra but maybe they can go for an alternative as there are other satellites that show some limited service.

Satellite internet Coverage Maps | Ku-Band C-band satellite footprint

The link is just to show the satellites and their coverage rather than to promote the company's services!

It was a bonus and, just like Ryanair who cancelled the route from Porto - Birmingham the year I bought the house in Portugal (the route was the reason I bought a house in Portugal in the first place), BBC move to a new satellite the year I buy the equipment to receive freesat!

I suspect that this is going to reduce business for satellites equipment sales within the Expats community and there's going to be a surplus for sale, perhaps?

There are other options that can be paid for within Portugal and we did subscribe to Zon originally but travelled too much so cancelled:

ZON | Residencial

Zon uses Hispasat satellite and we received a great service from the company.

A lot of Portuguese around us use this service:

MEO

We aren't TV watches that much and thankfully Kix is still available on the Freesat which means our son can watch Power Rangers etc.

What's interesting is that the information was if we could receive Channel 5, then the service would not be affected on the change over of the satellite.

We COULD receive Channel 5 but the whole lot, including the radio, has now gone, so that statement doesn't appear to be the end reality, unless of course the satellite moved during the recent strong winds!


----------

